# Hello from Aspen CO.



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

*Welcome!*

As a former resident of Aspen, :welcome: to Archery Talk
I wasn't into archery when I lived there... there are some great shops on the front range if you make it out this way..:shade:


----------



## Treelinehntr (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Two Shoes,
Can you recomend some shops down there? I might have to plan a weekend trip real soon.


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

Treelinehntr said:


> Hey Two Shoes,
> Can you recomend some shops down there? I might have to plan a weekend trip real soon.


In Denver/Aurora there is Tanglewood Archery and Arcehry Adventures I haven't been to the new location (AA) but they had a lot of stuff in the old one...
Down south in the springs is Archery Hut
North on I-25 in Longmont is Arcehry in the Wild
and in Ft. Collins there's Arrow Dynamics (my local shop & favorite)
So there is a fair amount of top shops that are great to deal with......


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

The closest "archery" shop is down in Glenwood. It belongs to Ron Oliver and was named "Bangs and Twangs".

You're always welcome to come down to Grand Junction when you want to hang out with us lowlifes. Red Rock Archery. (970) 241-BOWS.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard!:thumb:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Treelinehntr. Have fun here.


----------



## Calif.Hunter (Dec 8, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Treelinehntr (Jan 14, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> The closest "archery" shop is down in Glenwood. It belongs to Ron Oliver and was named "Bangs and Twangs".
> 
> You're always welcome to come down to Grand Junction when you want to hang out with us lowlifes. Red Rock Archery. (970) 241-BOWS.


I've talked with Ron (Bears Archery) now. He really doesn't stock anything to shoot, seems like you really need to already now what you want when dealing with him then he orders it. Nice guy though. Where in GJ is Red Rock Archery located? I'll give you guys a call.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Treelinehntr said:


> I've talked with Ron (Bears Archery) now. He really doesn't stock anything to shoot, seems like you really need to already now what you want when dealing with him then he orders it. Nice guy though. Where in GJ is Red Rock Archery located? I'll give you guys a call.


Red Rock is in Clifton. 

-I-70 to exit 37 which puts you on I-70 Business Loop. 
-Turn left (south) at the second light onto Hwy 141. 
-Take the first right (Hall Avenue) as you come down the overpass. 
-second building on the left with a 20 foot long arrow on top.

Owners name is Gabe Lucero. 

Darton, Mathews, and Hoyts and all the accessories in stock. Hope to see you there sometime.


----------



## TheDuckBuster (Jun 17, 2007)

There is a shop in Gunnison(i think) Its called Western Archery it is a pretty good shop. Also any of the shops that the others have listed are great i have been to almost all of them and they were all up to par.


----------



## Treelinehntr (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the shop info guys. I appreciate all the posts. I'm itching to get my gear and get shooting. Cheers


----------



## BlackSnake (Oct 21, 2007)

I love Aspen. I don't ski, but I use to make the trip every end Of July and the 1st of August. Usually making the round to Twin Lakes for some trout fishing.

Anyways, welcome to the site as I am fairly new myself. Good info here. The guys here have helped me on picking out my 1st bow.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

